# Hello!



## KerriKitty (Feb 10, 2004)

I just wanted to say hi and introduce myself. I'm Kerri and at the moment without any kitties, but hoping to adopt two soon. I lost my Mia 3 weeks ago and my home has been soooo empty without her around. She was one-of-a-kind and I miss her terribly, but I also am excited to have new furbabies to take care of. Here's a picture of Mia, nicknamed Kitty, when she was much healthier:










She was Tonkinese and the sweetest cat I've ever met.

Anyway, hello, happy to have discovered this forum!


----------



## PrincessClaire (Jan 16, 2004)

Hi kerry and welcom to the forum, aww your kitty is sooo cute


----------



## Chocolate (Feb 5, 2004)

Hi kerry welcome to cat forum. Im sorry to hear about mia  . Shes very cute.


----------



## Mike (Jan 27, 2004)

Hi Kerri! Welcome to Cat Forum.

I was sorry to read about Mia, but I am praying that your upcoming adoption goes well. Where are you adopting from?

Mike


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Hello Kerri - Welcome to the forum!


----------



## KerriKitty (Feb 10, 2004)

Mike said:


> Hi Kerri! Welcome to Cat Forum.
> 
> I was sorry to read about Mia, but I am praying that your upcoming adoption goes well. Where are you adopting from?
> 
> Mike


I am hoping to adopt two gorgeous female kittens from a shelter called Cat Pack Adoptions & Rescue in Ludlow, MA. I submitted my application in the beginning of the week so I think I should hear back from them within the week. I came across them on petfinder.com and just fell in love. One is grey and white and the other has calico markings. If they do come into my life, I'll be sure to post pictures


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

Welcome to Cat Forum!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum! I am sorry about Mia, she was a beautiful cat, and Im sure whenever you get your new kitties they will also make you very happy! :lol:


----------



## Mike (Jan 27, 2004)

That's GREAT, Kerri!

My own kitty was found through Petfinder.com. I had the same experience. I saw the picture and fell in love!

I am going to keep you and the adoption in my prayers.

Mike


----------



## CATTYBIRD (Jan 24, 2004)

Welcome to the forum, and good luck with your kitty adoptions.


----------

